
Show HN: PDrive – Free Encrypted Storage - crazyamir
https://pdrive.co/
======
binwiederhier
As a user this is my experience: The mobile landing page doesn't really tell
me what it does other than one sentence. And then I'm supposed to log in to
something called Blockstack that I don't understand.

The project might be cool but it's not easy to understand.

